# Port Aransas



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

New to fly fishing and looking for some areas near Port Aransas that I can fish at as this is my first time in that area. I wont have a boat or yak, so I'm assuming I may have limited options. I'm not asking for anyone's honey holes, just some advice on some spots that I can easily access with my truck (4wd). Thanks in advance.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

The only two places I can think of to drive and walk is Shamrock Cove or Brown and Root flats. If conditions are right don't hesitate to work the surf. This is an excellent time to sight fish in the surf if the winds aren't blowing 15+. If you have 4WD you drive all the way to the Port Mansfield Jetty's.

If you drive far enough you can fish the East side of Lower Laguna Madre.











Good luck and report back.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Call Swan Point Landing and speak to Dave Hayward.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Wilsons Cut has plenty of good areas you can wade


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

X2 Swan Point Landing in Rockport is a great place to go, usually they have free beer and can talk to the guys in there about places to fish. Dave is extremely helpful and won't steer you wrong by any means.

Hope this helps,
-Moondog


----------

